# eth0:error fetching interface information: [SOLVED]

## athena810

So, for the past couple hours, I've been trying to get my wireless to work. However; nothing will make it work. It won't even

net-setup eth0

anymore. So, i can't even connect to the internet with a wired connection. 

I know that this means that the kernel can't read my ethernet card or something, but I don't know how to fix it. Here's my lspci -k | grep Ethernet -A5

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller:Realtek Semiconductor Co,. Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

            Subsystem Hewlett-Packard Company Debice 1693

02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

            Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company U98Z077.00 Half-size Mini PCIe Card

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

             Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1693

```

I know that I'm suppose to configure the kernel based on the information there but I can't find an exact match for Ethernet controller. And I heard that I'm suppose to make it a module but when I make it a module, and I got to lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/driver, I don't exactly know what to do. I also heard something about modprobe but not sure what to do either. My driver is r8169 btw. Thanks for ur help. Please explain in n00b language, thanks.Last edited by athena810 on Wed Jun 27, 2012 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

athena810,

Go to this site  and paste the output of lspci -n

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## athena810

Sorry, but it doesn't really help. In menuconfig, I checked off everything under Intel and under Realtek. My wireless stilll does not work and there is no perfect match for any of them. 

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0066 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0046 (rev 02)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:3b64 (rev 06)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:4b4c (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:4b42 (rev 05) 

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3b46 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3b4a (rev 05)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3b34 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3b09 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3b29 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3b30 (rev 05)

00:1f.6 1180: 8086:3b32 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0200: 103c:8136 (rev 05)

02:00.0 0280: 1814:5390

03:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5209 (rev 01)

ff:00.0 0600: 8086:2c62 (rev 05)

ff:00.1 0600: 8086:2d01 (rev 05)

ff:02.0 0600: 8086:2d10 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 0600: 8086:2d11 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 0600: 8086:2d12 (rev 05)

ff:02.3 0600: 8086:2d13 (rev 05)

```

Do I make them modules? What do I do? Nothing works

And also, everytime i 

make && make modules_install

I get a lot of warning messages about a time.

Also, i made them modules and there is nothing listed under /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net. There is no net directory in drivers.

----------

## chithanh

compare "lspci -k" output on LiveCD with your Gentoo install. The "grep Ethernet" hides the most important part, kernel driver in use.

----------

## BillWho

You weren't paying attention - these are all the recognized drivers for your system . The far right names are .config settings

RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe	rt2800pci

RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader	rts_pstor

82801 Mobile PCI Bridge	i810_rng

Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller	i915

Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller	iTCO_wdt

5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller	ahci

5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller	i2c-i801

5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem	intel_ips

For example the Chipset Thermal Subsystem

gentoo video # grep -i intel_ips /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_INTEL_IPS is not set

You should set these in menuconfig and recompile the kernel

----------

## athena810

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> You weren't paying attention - these are all the recognized drivers for your system . The far right names are .config settings
> 
> RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe	rt2800pci
> 
> RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader	rts_pstor
> ...

 

These are not listed in my menuconfig...and when I recompile things, it gives me a giant list of warnings about the time being wrong or something. I'll check my menuconfig though.

And they're not listed there...where should they be? I'm looking at

Device Drivers --->

Network Device Support -->

Ethernet Driver Support -->

-----------And I don't see them there. 

Sorry, about the n00bness.

----------

## BillWho

In menuconfig hit the forward slash key ( '/' ) and paste rt2800pci in it - you'll get a screen like this

 Symbol: RT2800PCI [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Prompt: Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support                                                                                                                                          │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig:56                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && RT2X00 [=m] && (PCI [=y] || RALINK_RT288X || RALINK_RT305X)                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │           -> Ralink driver support (RT2X00 [=m])                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Selects: RT2800_LIB [=m] && RT2X00_LIB_PCI [=n] && RT2X00_LIB_SOC [=n] && RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE [=y] && RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO [=y] && CRC_CCITT [=m] && EEPROM_93CX6 [=m]          

Note the location and the prompt

                                                              < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Softmac Prism54 support                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                               <M>   Ralink driver support  --->                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter                                                                      │ │  

  │ │ 

                        │

                                                               < >   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Ralink rt2500 (USB) support                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                               <M>   Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                               [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt33xx devices                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                               [*]     rt2800usb - Include support for rt35xx devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                │ │  

  │ │

It takes a little getting used to navigating around in menuconfig

----------

## athena810

Thanks BillWho. 

Sorry about the late reply; got side tracked. The good thing is, it works and it now detects the card. However; it still does not connect.

Also, net-setup eth0 is a command not found so I don't think I can set things up that way.

Doesn't seem to be the etc/resolv.conf either. I still have 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' in that file.

The good thing is, a wired connection does work. But the wireless doesn't.

I got rid of r8169 kernel driver and downloaded and installed r8101 but still no luck with the wireless.

----------

